# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Need help with my new PC~~BSOD

## Epidromeas

Hello guys,i just bought new pc parts to make my own pc,and today i finished ,i compiled corecctly all the parts etc
i installed the windows ( 7 x64) ,and when i entered in the windows i faced the blue screen multiple times,,..
so this happens once i enter the windows,it will freeze,restart or blue screen will appear..
i was so disappointed cause i spented like ~1000 euro on it,and it keeps crashing  :Frown: (
here's my pc speccs


(Mobo) MSI 970A-G45 (sAM3+ , DDR3 , AMD970 )
(Processor) AMD FX 6100 (AM3+ , 3,3 GHz , 14 MB)
(Ram's) Corsair Vengeance 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit ( 4Gb x4)
(Graphic Card) Sapphire 6970 (PCI-Express, GDDR5, 2GB)
(Hard Disk) Western Didital 500 Gb SATA 2 
(Processor Cooler) Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm (Intel 775, 1156, 1366 & AMD AM2/AM3)
(Power Supply) Thermaltake TR2 (700 W)
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


I can think only 2 reasons that cause the problems...The RAMs or my power supplier isnt enought for my system..
If anyone have a clue please post  :Smile: 
Thanks in advance guys..
p.s. sorry for my poor english :S

Will rep if you help me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freefall552

Hello. Try entering safe mode, it sounds like a driver issue. If you can enter safe mode, uninstall the video driver and see if it helps. If it doesn't, it might be another driver causing the problem.

----------


## Epidromeas

that happens before i install the drivers,,after the fresh windows 7 installer...
safe mode works.

----------


## Narudan

Have you tried installing another windows version?

----------


## Epidromeas

> Have you tried installing another windows version?


nope...atm i downloading a fresh new copy,to try it out,,still 6 hours remaing  :Frown:

----------


## Freefall552

Can you take a picture of the bluescreen? You can upload it at www.imgur.com

----------


## Epidromeas

Here is the screenshot of the bsod




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Freefall552

Try disabling the Windows aero visual effects from safe mode and see if that helps.

If not, try running with only one ram stick. 

If that doesn't help either, try removing your graphic card and hook up your monitor to your motherboard vga output.

Are you using any pci network or sound card?

Check your Hdd for error, right click C: > properties > tools > error check.

Or check your graphic card for errors. (Must be installed.) Right click computer > manage > device manager > right click display adapter > troubleshoot.

----------


## Narudan

Looks like something is wrong with your processor
Could be the power supplier, do you have any way to test that?

----------


## Freefall552

> Looks like something is wrong with your processor
> Could be the power supplier, do you have any way to test that?


I doubt it is the cpu, then he wouldn't be able to enter safe mode.

----------


## Epidromeas

I tested already the rams,they work fine on other pc,i replaced graphic card,,same shit,hdd works fine too...btw now i cant install even fresh new windows...
so i guess its CPU error or psu  :Frown:

----------


## Freefall552

> I tested already the rams,they work fine on other pc,i replaced graphic card,,same shit,hdd works fine too...btw now i cant install even fresh new windows...
> so i guess its CPU error or psu


What happens when you install windows? 

Try installing Ubunto and see what happens.

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download You need to boot it from a dvd or a usb device.

----------


## Narudan

"a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor"
a friend of mine had the same problem due to overclocking, idk if he could enter safe mode though.

----------


## Freefall552

Check your bios if it overclocks your cpu automaticly. There can also be a switch on the motherboard which does that, it's called turbo switch or something similar.

----------


## Epidromeas

Do you think its possible the CPU to be bad,.and i need to ask for a refund ?

----------


## Narudan

Maybe, first try what freefall says 
and how about calling a professional ?  :Wink:

----------


## Epidromeas

I did...i have my pc at his labs since thursday : >.< and still he cant solve it

----------


## Freefall552

> Do you think its possible the CPU to be bad,.and i need to ask for a refund ?


Try to run a stress test in safe mode. Use prime95 or amd overdrive.

Try installing ubuntu OS too.

----------


## Epidromeas

Well i ll do that,,but i need to know,,cause after 5 days i cant get refund...now i still have time

----------


## Pkchu

I was getting this same issue a few days back on a pc i put together for my brother it turn out to be the PSU not putting enough power to the Hardware Witch lead to a BSOD Sometimes Or some times it would even load past windows =/. Might get you a tester and see or take it in to a pro and let him test it for ya

If it started up in safe mode its not the CPU. Check ure temps also. 

Ps: im drunk typing soo in the moring i might cleat this up haha

_PkChUU

----------


## Epidromeas

> I was getting this same issue a few days back on a pc i put together for my brother it turn out to be the PSU not putting enough power to the Hardware Witch lead to a BSOD Sometimes Or some times it would even load past windows =/. Might get you a tester and see or take it in to a pro and let him test it for ya
> 
> If it started up in safe mode its not the CPU. Check ure temps also. 
> 
> Ps: im drunk typing soo in the moring i might cleat this up haha
> 
> _PkChUU


Well yea,i gaved my pc to a pro,to test it out,,but #@!# sake,its passed already 4 days,and still he cant solve it,or tell me what is happening,,that make me frustrated..am about to buy new proccesor-motherboard,.!: @#

----------


## Pkchu

Awww that sucks did u put thermal paste on the Cpu when you put it in ? and also if the pc can start up in safe mod its not a cpu problem.



Edit: good luck to you i have ran into problems like this before when my cheap ass bough used stuff from frys lol Hope you can get it working dud..

----------

